# DVC points



## Serina (Jun 7, 2011)

Just curious, for those that own DVC points, approximately how many points do you own? Do you usually bank, borrow or use them during their use year? It seems like we are always borrowing from the following years points (we love our DVC points).


----------



## chriskre (Jun 7, 2011)

I own 150 and have already borrowed all of next years points and also rented 15 from Disney to complete my last ressie.  I'm on hold til December when I can borrow the following years points.  

I definitely need more points or need to start trading in to save but I'm such a last minute planner that all this planning ahead makes my head spin.


----------



## chalee94 (Jun 7, 2011)

i only have a very small DVC contract (40 pts).

when OKW was 8 pts per weeknight, i was happy going every year...  but then things started changing and i borrowed heavily to spend 5 nights at BLT a couple of years ago so i'm currently waiting for my contract to recharge...


----------



## cooper0038 (Jun 7, 2011)

400 points.  Bank almost every year but only borrow if bringing extended family for a trip.  Usually only bank about 50 pts each year and have never lost points.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 7, 2011)

650 pts at 2 resorts. I've banked and borrowed depending on our needs.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 7, 2011)

chalee94 said:


> i only have a very small DVC contract (40 pts).
> 
> when OKW was 8 pts per weeknight, i was happy going every year...  but then things started changing and i borrowed heavily to spend 5 nights at BLT a couple of years ago so i'm currently waiting for my contract to recharge...



Still gets you the DVC owners discount for WDW annual passes.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 7, 2011)

We have 460 - 260 at OKW and 200 at BCV.

We normally use them each year - sometimes we have borrowed some for cruising.  My son and his then girlfriend and now fiance have gone for a week in a studio the last three years. We have invited family and friends so it all depends.  Would love to get an additional 100 points at BCV for F & W but since my son announced he is getting married next year, it will be later again than sooner.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Jun 7, 2011)

*350 here*

I think 350 is the perfect number of points if have family of 4 or more, since if you study the charts, the median # of points needed for 1 week stay is 350 points for 2BR villas during "Magic Season" just below the "Premier" season which you can guess implies - Xmas, Thanksgiving - too crowded then anyway. So I bought 350 points resale. I looked specifically for a 350 point contract hoping to find October use year, but ended up with December use year which is fine. 

However, we found we need more time at WDW - like 10 days, so am starting to bank & borrow so we can do 10 days WDW, then 5 days DL alternating every other year, but comes out about the same this way so feel no need to "add-on".

Also, I saw a post from DADDIO on Disboards saying he was buying points from the next year allotment for the prime resorts (he currently brokers & rents out points for $13/pnt), by prime I mean the DVC resorts adjacent (easy walk) to Epcot & MK, and he only was interested in minimum of 350 points. All I could guess is his request comes from the fact that most people need the 2BR units for one week, Dream Season, and that means 350 points which appears to be the average. The resorts most requested are: BLT, BCV, & BWV in that order. 

I chose to buy at BWV for 3 reasons: the ONLY single level DVC Grand Villas (hard to get - only 5 available so need to own there, plus 2 that are 2 story), easy walk to Epcot & Boardwalk activities, and the RTU that ends in 2042. BLT has RTU that exceeds my life expectancy, and rather have expiration that corresponds with date I expect to stop traveling. BLT may be better purchase for younger people if they prefer MK. I still prefer DL over MK - feels more like real Walt IMO, plus VGC is most amazing of the DVC resorts! If have smaller family (say only 1 child or even no children), then points for 1BR stays or even studios may be better bet (275 points - 1BR, or 150 points - Studio). For those that go every other year, can cut the amount of points needed in half.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 8, 2011)

Total of 430. I bought 230 OKW for my son and I. Then when Ian and I got married, we bought another 200 at SSR. 

I wish that I had bought at OKW and kept the same use year. Things would be simpler. OKW was already sold out and no contracts were available. We usually use our SSR points to trade into OKW. 

Before I learned to use my points, I lost some. It is rare that happens now that I know how to use it. And as Chriskre says, if you borrow every point you own, you do not have to worry about losing them.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 8, 2011)

Jasmine658 said:


> I chose to buy at BWV for 3 reasons: the ONLY single level DVC Grand Villas (hard to get - only 5 available so need to own there, plus 2 that are 2 story), easy walk to Epcot & Boardwalk activities, and the RTU that ends in 2042. BLT has RTU that exceeds my life expectancy, and rather have expiration that corresponds with date I expect to stop traveling. BLT may be better purchase for younger people if they prefer MK. I still prefer DL over MK - feels more like real Walt IMO, plus VGC is most amazing of the DVC resorts! If have smaller family (say only 1 child or even no children), then points for 1BR stays or even studios may be better bet (275 points - 1BR, or 150 points - Studio). For those that go every other year, can cut the amount of points needed in half.



I thought that the Grand Villas at AKV were also one level? I don't own there and I have never traded in either, so don't know for sure.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I was more wrong than right. SSR and AKV Kidani are both 2 floors. AKV Jambo is one floor.

elaine


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 8, 2011)

*300 Points for me*

I have 300 at SSR, with a August use year.   I had no idea about resale at the time otherwise I would of looked for a resale at BCV.  I bank and borrow all the time.    I plan way ahead, but then I change everything at the last minute, or I decide why go 7 days when I can go 10.  I've been very lucky with my last minute changes.  I have not lost any points, they get used or banked so far.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Your are right!*



glypnirsgirl said:


> Well, I was more wrong than right. SSR and AKV Kidani are both 2 floors. AKV Jambo is one floor.
> 
> elaine



I was wrong. There are also 6 single level GV's at Jambo - forgot about those, and would love to stay in one of those too if could snag, but AKV is a resort where can't walk to one of the Disney Parks, so in lesser demand. So it's Jambo (6) & BWV (5) that have the single level units for a total of 11 in all. More stairs are the last thing I want to see when exhausted from day in parks. Also if have toddlers & babies in your party, I don't know if they provide gates to block those stairs.

But we love the AKV theming (think most dramatic of all WDW theming), and the restaurants there are good but the drive seemed LONG back and forth from the parks. We stayed at Kidani few months ago, tried to get one of grand villas that briefly came up to share with a friend & her family, missed by a few minutes as someone was on wait list for the one that came up for an instant. For fun, I walked & timed the walk to the end of the Kidani Mouse Ear (as I call it), and it was 10 minutes walking fast down corridor, with lots of windows both sides to view animals, so 20 minutes round trip to get to the store/lobby/Sanaa/bar & back to a Kidani GV. The 16 Kidani GV's units I read are all 2 story. But since Kidani GV's are all way at end of the hidden mouse ears, it's not a super easy walk. So think most would probably just drive over from the GV's to the on-site restaurants, especially since most dining is over at Jambo anyway. Kidani only has Sanaa, which we found also often booked solid for dinner (no drop in possibility), and they wouldn't provide "take-out".


----------



## Serina (Jun 10, 2011)

Between trips to DVC in Orlando and Disney Hilton Head :whoopie: - our points are used (and most of the time, borrowed) each year.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 12, 2011)

Serina said:


> Just curious, for those that own DVC points, approximately how many points do you own? Do you usually bank, borrow or use them during their use year? It seems like we are always borrowing from the following years points (we love our DVC points).



Tons of points, but still not too many. 

Never lost a point, rarely bank a point, but always borrowing points.


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 4, 2011)

WE own 300 HHI and 215 BWV. We rent them, give them to friends, use them, bank them, borrow...it's different all the time. I wish I would have known about resales, but overall, we feel it is great money we have spent making memories. OKW was sold out when we bought in 1996. I would have loved to have all my points there for ease of use and I love it with the bigger rooms and the restaurants they have. 

The funny thing to us is that when we bought at HHI in 1996 they told us they would never build any more. Only Vero Beach, OKW and HHI. They said it took to long to build and they would just renovate existing properties. HA! Now you can't get them to stop building them. I am glad they did to some extent.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jul 4, 2011)

We bought 230 OKW points in 1992, and 155 HH points in 1996, for a total of 385 points. 
We have used, banked, borrowed, rented several times over the years.
When DVC was with II, we traded into OKW many times, and rented out our points. 
Now that DVC is no longer with II, we have been using our points again. We have a GV at OKW booked for August, combined with our first stay at AK Kidani. We look forward to that.


----------

